# Just got my brother into a Taurus TCP .380



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

We've been shopping around for a BUG for my brother. We had a very low budget for this endeavor, and we have 5 other guns...

We honestly didn't go out thinking we were gonna come back with a pistol. We found a TCP .380 for $220 at a local shop which was unbelievable. If you search on the net for them they are going for about $270.00 not counting FFL and usually I bet you cant even get them for that. 

$220 could not be passed up. Very impressed with the little pistol, we never thought wed buy a Taurus, but so far this thing is pretty neat!

Highly recommended for a very very low budget if you can find them.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Jake, jake, jake.............:help:


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

^ I don't even have a clue to what you are trying to say sir


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What I am trying to say, is, didn't you learn a lesson, after being one of many posters who rip Taurus? Sir.


jakeleinen1 said:


> ^ I don't even have a clue to what you are trying to say sir


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

berettabone said:


> What I am trying to say, is, didn't you learn a lesson, after being one of many posters who rip Taurus? Sir.


Definitely but i took back my statements about Kel-tec as well


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You must hate your brother :smt082


----------

